# Moving to Canberra



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Dear All,

I found about this forum yesterday and became a member. It's extremely resourceful and the contribution of all these friendly people are just amazing!


We are a family of 3 including a 6 month old daughter.

We got state sponsorship for ACT and have applied for 176 on March 05 2012. A case officer was assigned on March 29. Submitted our PCC on Mar 19 and medical yesterday (Apr 07). All requirements except PCC and Medical are showing "Met" in the website. Any expert guess how soon we can expect a VISA grant?

Kind regards.

Naushad


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I found about this forum yesterday and became a member. It's extremely resourceful and the contribution of all these friendly people are just amazing!
> 
> ...


My meds are Finalized on 3rd April and still no news from their side :-(


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Given Easter break I would say later this week.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Naushad. A minor correction. ACT is not a state! It's a territory.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

naoto said:


> Naushad. A minor correction. ACT is not a state! It's a territory.


Thanks for the input. My bad.


----------



## ait (Feb 22, 2012)

If your case go under external checks then it may take 6-12 months from now or you will get your grant soon! Few BD guys stuck for this external/security checks. You will get their response too.

wish your speedy grant.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

ait said:


> If your case go under external checks then it may take 6-12 months from now or you will get your grant soon! Few BD guys stuck for this external/security checks. You will get their response too.
> 
> wish your speedy grant.


Thanks for the info. Hope I don't get stuck. BTW is BD a high risk country in terms of security check?


----------



## ait (Feb 22, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Thanks for the info. BTW is BD a high risk country in terms of security check?


Yes.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals: 07/4/12, 176 Grant: ???


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I found about this forum yesterday and became a member. It's extremely resourceful and the contribution of all these friendly people are just amazing!
> 
> ...


when CO assinged,which documents did he ask for? 
if he asked for med,pcc then I think it ll not take so long for grant. 
I got my grant within almost 10 days after med pcc asked.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

jamil said:


> when CO assinged,which documents did he ask for?
> if he asked for med,pcc then I think it ll not take so long for grant.
> I got my grant within almost 10 days after med pcc asked.


Hi,

Well the CO did not ask for any documents so far. He just put "Met" in all the documents that we provided (as per lawyer's guideline) and put "Required" for PCC, Medical and Chest X ray (date 29-03-12). However, we sent our PCC on 19-03-12 and Medicals on 07-04-12.

Gotta check with my lawyer if there is any update since last online check. DIAC was closed for the long Easter weekend.

Kind regards.

N


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Still waiting for any update.........................................


____________________________________________________________________________
IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC Sent: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals done: 07/4/12, 176 Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> My meds are Finalized on 3rd April and still no news from their side :-(


Hi dreamaus,

Any update from your CO? No update from mine yet :confused2:.

Best Regards.

N


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Still waiting for any update.........................................
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC Sent: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals done: 07/4/12, 176 Visa Grant: ???




Wait for a few more working days. I know this is perhaps the most anxious period in recent months for you. It was for me at least.

I got the grant a couple of weeks after medicals reached. See my timelines in the signature. 

So expect the magic email in a few days... All the best!


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

atsurti said:


> Wait for a few more working days. I know this is perhaps the most anxious period in recent months for you. It was for me at least.
> 
> I got the grant a couple of weeks after medicals reached. See my timelines in the signature.
> 
> So expect the magic email in a few days... All the best!


Thanks for the encouragement. Cheers!


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Cheers!


I got my grant today. thanks guys for all help. and my tension for visa is over...now it starts for job hunt.


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> I got my grant today. thanks guys for all help. and my tension for visa is over...now it starts for job hunt.


congratulations:clap2:


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

good to see more BD guys online - hope u guys dont get stuck like few others (including me) see *here*

BD guys have had mixed luck - as it reveals. But we will see better days for sure. add yr details - if u feel like it

c h e e r s !


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Still waiting for any update.........................................
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC Sent: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals done: 07/4/12, 176 Visa Grant: ???




Almost two weeks passed after sending the medical. Still no news. What's wrong?
__________________________________________________ __________________________
IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC Sent: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals done: 07/4/12, 176 Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Pervez.au (Jan 31, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Almost two weeks passed after sending the medical. Still no news. What's wrong?
> __________________________________________________ __________________________
> IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC Sent: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals done: 07/4/12, 176 Visa Grant: ???


Did you contact your agent about this? What did s/he reply? Since CO didn't request for medical and PCC it may take longer time to finalise your case. I have sent you PM. I am also from Bangladesh. Details are in my signature. I was also not requested to do medical and PCC. But unfortunately I applied these before and uploaded on 22nd March 2012 (the day CO was allocated). On 13th April, I emailed CO to know the status of the application. She replied that my application is undergoing routine processing. The meaning of this can be anything and I can't predict when visa will be granted. Just waiting...


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Almost two weeks passed after sending the medical. Still no news. What's wrong?
> __________________________________________________ __________________________
> IELTS: 17/02/11, VETASSESS: 06/07/11, VETASSESS +ve: 10/11/11, ACT SS Applied: 08/12/11, ACT SS +ve: 22/02/12, 176 Applied: 05/03/12, PCC Sent: 19/03/12, CO Assigned:29/03/2012, Medicals done: 07/4/12, 176 Visa Grant: ???


I do not understand one thing. We did our medicals on 7th April and was sent to DIAC on the same day by the clinic however it is showing in the website that DIAC got mine and wife's report on 7th April and my daughter's one on 19th April.

What can possibly cause the 12 day gap? Can anyone shed some light on this please?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I am from Bangladesh. I applied 176 on 4 May and got the automated email from DIAC on5 May .

when I logged in to upload docs I found the following (one doc was uploaded before I uploaded anything!!) --
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the following documents are attached
*Document_type-------File_name---------------Time/Date_added------------Description*
SRAF-------------------<myname_DOB>.pdf------------04/05/2012-----------------------Security Referral Application Form
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did you also find the same when you logged in for the first time to upload supporting docs? 
Does it mean that my app will go under external security check?? any idea?


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> I do not understand one thing. We did our medicals on 7th April and was sent to DIAC on the same day by the clinic however it is showing in the website that DIAC got mine and wife's report on 7th April and my daughter's one on 19th April.
> 
> What can possibly cause the 12 day gap? Can anyone shed some light on this please?


Hi, congrats , you're way closer to Visa grant! I just wanna ask, when u sent your application for nomination did ACT(canberra) acknowledge it right away or take time. With me, I sent my application and received by certain Peter on May 1, 2012. I was hoping that ACT will acknowledge receipt of my application docs...Also, did you do declaration of financial capacity as well and if yes, how much did you declare. Thanking you in advance..


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

saydur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I applied 176 on 4 May and got the automated email from DIAC on5 May .
> 
> ...


No idea about your case boss. Mine and wife's PCC still showing required altho we front loaded on March 19, 2012.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

chiffonscarf said:


> Hi, congrats , you're way closer to Visa grant! I just wanna ask, when u sent your application for nomination did ACT(canberra) acknowledge it right away or take time. With me, I sent my application and received by certain Peter on May 1, 2012. I was hoping that ACT will acknowledge receipt of my application docs...Also, did you do declaration of financial capacity as well and if yes, how much did you declare. Thanking you in advance..


Well first we got a letter from ACT that they have verified me and then we applied for the SS. From the initial communication to final grant it took about three and half months. We contacted (actually my lawyer) Ms. Julianne at ACT.

Regarding financial declaration we had to show approx 40K AUD (i do not remember the actual figure). We are three. Myself, wifey and baby.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> No idea about your case boss. Mine and wife's PCC still showing required altho we front loaded on March 19, 2012.


Under my document checklist I found followings:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Birth certificate or other evidence of age 
Copy of your passport Personal Particulars/Photo (bio-data) page 
IELTS English Test Report Results 
Evidence of overseas qualifications 
Evidence of skills assessment 
Marriage certificate 
Passport photo 
Evidence of State/Territory government agency or Regional Certifying Body nomination
Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates 
Form 160EH - Radiologist report on chest x-ray 
Form 26EH - Medical Examination for an Australian visa 
Character assessment particulars outstanding
------------------------------------------------------

Did you have the last one (*Character assessment particulars*) under your document checklist? I clicked on this and completed it online, after that it was removed from the document checklist.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

saydur said:


> Under my document checklist I found followings:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Birth certificate or other evidence of age
> ...


In my case showing: Character assessment particulars outstanding. Everything else says Met.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> In my case showing: Character assessment particulars outstanding. Everything else says Met.


how come all ur documents met since 1 month and still no grant???


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> how come all ur documents met since 1 month and still no grant???


THAT'S MY GREAT CONCERN & CAUSE OF FRUSTRATION TOO. It seems CO is reluctant to check my PCC. May Allah help me.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> how come all ur documents met since 1 month and still no grant???


Till now no response/update. CO also did not ask for anything additional. Almost 3 months since 176 application. Got no clue what's happening. Any clue? Any one?


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Till now no response/update. CO also did not ask for anything additional. Almost 3 months since 176 application. Got no clue what's happening. Any clue? Any one?


I am afraid you are going through external security check as you were not been asked for pcc/med. I am also going through external security check 

Got CO on 24-May, he asked for form 80 (did not ask for med/pcc ). After I submitted form 80, he replied the following:

"Please be aware that this application is currently undergoing both internal and external checking procedures which will take about 12 months. 

These checking procedures are beyond my or this department’s control. 

As soon as I am able to, I will request you to undergo further actions. I would request that you do not send status enquires for at least a further 6 months. I actively monitor case such as this and should the checking procedures finalise early, I will be in touch. "


After security check is over, I guess he ask me to submit med/pcc....
So, we have to wait till then


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

saydur said:


> I am afraid you are going through external security check as you were not been asked for pcc/med. I am also going through external security check
> 
> Got CO on 24-May, he asked for form 80 (did not ask for med/pcc ). After I submitted form 80, he replied the following:
> 
> ...


Dear All, 

Till today no update. situation remains the same.

Considering my situation, am I at any risk of being affected by the new skills select system? If my 176 visa is not granted before June 30 and from July 1 my occupation is no more in the SOL 1 or 2 list (although I am sponsored by ACT and applied as per ACT nominated list) will my application get cancelled or delayed?

Awaiting a reply soon guys. I am getting nervous. Thanks.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Till today no update. situation remains the same.
> 
> ...


"under process"176 visas are immune to any changes to the SOL. So take it easy! Jul 1 will not impact you at all.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

bangalg said:


> "under process"176 visas are immune to any changes to the SOL. So take it easy! Jul 1 will not impact you at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks for the encouragement mate.

I see that a few lucky ones are getting their 175 visa in less than two months. Good for em.

Whereas my 176 application is stuck since April 19 2012. No change after that. Surprisingly the CO didn't even contact for any info or to inform me about the status. No one even contacted my office/HR to verify about me.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

bangalg said:


> "under process"176 visas are immune to any changes to the SOL. So take it easy! Jul 1 will not impact you at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks for the encouragement mate.

I see that a few lucky ones are getting their 175 visa in less than two months. Good for em.

Whereas my 176 application is stuck since April 19 2012. No change after that. Surprisingly the CO didn't even contact for any info or to inform me about the status. No one even contacted my office/HR to verify about me.

I think some thing strange or unusual is going on here.


----------



## hockeyman (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all, I got my ve176 visa last month. Am looking to make the move to Canberra early next year. I used to feel anxious abt the wait for approval but now that I got it, the facing of uncertainty ahead is more worrying than the wait for visa grant. I read that jobs are hard to come by. Really worrying me. Nonetheless, im going to bite the bullet and go with the move. No pain no gain I supposed. Looking forward to catch up! For those waiting, dont worry, the grant will come. Good luck!


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Thanks for the encouragement mate.
> 
> I see that a few lucky ones are getting their 175 visa in less than two months. Good for em.
> 
> ...


I filled in the online form in response to the warning "character assessment particulars outstanding" shown in my online status.

It's basically an online Form 80 version. After it was done the "Character assessment particulars outstanding" warning notice was removed from my online status.

Now both mine and wife's PCC are showing as "REQUIRED."

Any comments experts? Seniors? Thanks in advance.

N


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Till today no update. situation remains the same.
> 
> ...



Hows ur experience in canberra and whats ur score in ielts in all components


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> I filled in the online form in response to the warning "character assessment particulars outstanding" shown in my online status.
> 
> It's basically an online Form 80 version. After it was done the "Character assessment particulars outstanding" warning notice was removed from my online status.
> 
> ...


More than 6 months have passed after the allocation of the CO. Still no news. My lawyer doesn't have a clue. Everything showing as "Met" except PCC. PCC is showing as "Required." 

Any hope for me? Seniors, please respond.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> More than 6 months have passed after the allocation of the CO. Still no news. My lawyer doesn't have a clue. Everything showing as "Met" except PCC. PCC is showing as "Required."
> 
> Any hope for me? Seniors, please respond.


hi

have u sent police clearances for all the countries you have stayed in for over 6 months?


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

joe117 said:


> hi
> 
> have u sent police clearances for all the countries you have stayed in for over 6 months?


Yes. In April. Front Loaded.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

saydur said:


> I am afraid you are going through external security check as you were not been asked for pcc/med. I am also going through external security check
> 
> Got CO on 24-May, he asked for form 80 (did not ask for med/pcc ). After I submitted form 80, he replied the following:
> 
> ...


Finally after 10 months and 8 days after applying my CO has contacted me and has requested for some additional info. Don't know what's gonna happen now. How long I gotta wait more. May Allah SWT help me.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

saydur said:


> I am afraid you are going through external security check as you were not been asked for pcc/med. I am also going through external security check
> 
> Got CO on 24-May, he asked for form 80 (did not ask for med/pcc ). After I submitted form 80, he replied the following:
> 
> ...


Finally 10 months and 8 days after applying my CO has contacted me and has requested for some additional info. Don't know what's gonna happen now. How long I gotta wait more. May Allah SWT help me.


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

saydur said:


> I am afraid you are going through external security check as you were not been asked for pcc/med. I am also going through external security check
> 
> Got CO on 24-May, he asked for form 80 (did not ask for med/pcc ). After I submitted form 80, he replied the following:
> 
> ...


I emailed the department to inquire about my case and got the reply below:

Thank you for your email.

The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciated, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.



I also called the department and a nice lady named Nafisa answered my call and was very polite and professional with her words.

Although none of my query (call/email) could help me get any time frame/update, but I must admit DIAC officials are prompt and very courteous with their manners.


----------

